
Sleep() is Poorly Design - borcunozkablan
http://blogs.msmvps.com/peterritchie/2007/04/26/thread-sleep-is-a-sign-of-a-poorly-designed-program/
======
brudgers
Article is from 2007. This is not a value judgement.

------
borcunozkablan
in current tech, using sleep is still poorly design.

